# Leaking urine-male 9 year old GS



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

We got our beloved Krok in March. He is nine now. He is a retired TSA bomb dog....very gentle and a great addition to our family.

So......he is now leaking urine everywhere. When he sleeps, when he stands to drink.....sometimes just walking through the house. Drops of pee everywhere and his crate is wet every morning. 

We have been to the vet......he put him on antibiotics....which are doing nothing. According to the vet, this could be any number of issues, most likely simple age related urinary incontinence.

Our next step, I guess is to see what might be the most likely culprit and try treating for that. Don't know if that is some bladder toning meds.....or something for prostate, maybe?

I am just so sad. We haven't had him very long......we knew what we were getting into adopting an older dog. But I really had hoped to have more time before we had to make tough decisions. 

My husband will not spend a fortune diagnosing and doing surgery, etc. on a 9 year old dog....I know he won't. We will do within reason, what we can....and what we can afford. But I am worried. We cannot have the situation we have right now in our house. It reeks of urine constantly, even as I am continually cleaning up after him. 

I hate the idea of banishing him to the outside. I know he likes it out there, but he won't be happy full time. And when he does go out, we have to block him off the deck, b/c he leaks all over the wood and that stinks to high heaven. We have six kids.......and they love him. I am worried this is the beginning of the end already.

I'd love to hear some success stories with this issue.....or some ideas.

Thanks.

Dee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Has he been checked for bladder stones? Has his prostate been checked?
Phenylpropanolamine or hormone replacement therapy is often used to treat urinary incontinence in older dogs.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

The two drug therapies, mentioned by sunflowers above, can be very effective for the treatment of incontinence in the senior dog. It may take a week or two to build up blood levels/obtain results, so if you choose to go that route, give it a little time. I started one of mine on the Proin--after a month of excellent results on the initial prescribed dose, I was able to taper to half that amount over time. Not one accident since.....

Good luck with your old fellow


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had two problems with Mac leaking urine that were not attributed to a UTI.

1. When he was 6 he had an enlarged prostate ... he was neutered and the prostate slowly decreased in size eliminating the problem.
2. When he was about 12-1/2 he again started leaking urine for an unknown reason. An x-ray revealed that he had a huge inoperable tumor pushing on his bladder. Sadly this resulted in my having to have him put down.


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

I agree with what sunflowers said. Also, he needs to be on a choline loading supplement (acetylcholine). My former senior was started on it at 9 1/2 yrs. Cholodin was very affordable and effective, that is if this really is just normal incontinence from age and or being fixed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Well, then antibiotics are gone and did nothing. So, talked with the vet......I think the next, most likely issue is prostate. He's had some other symptoms that suggest that too, so going with that for now. The cheapest thing to do, in the long run, actually is to have him neutered. So we will try that. 

Hoping that the neuter fixes this issue. My husband is ready to put him down.......

The only other thing to do is try meds for prostate, which may or may not work....and will make urinary issues worse if it isn't prostate. Or try meds for old age urinary incontinence. 

Hoping fixing him does the trick. So Wednesday it is. 

Anybody else have prostate issues with their dog that were fixed by neutering?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

“When the dog relaxes, so does the sphincter muscle of the bladder, which controls urination itself. This is the same muscle in humans used to stop urination mid-stream. When this muscle relaxes too much, urine is then allowed to leak out of the bladder. Some affected dogs can dribble urine while awake and walking around. *Male dogs can develop urinary incontinence following neutering,* as the testicles are removed, thus removing the source of testosterone in the system. “
Here are two natural alternatives:

Only Natural Pet Incontinence Dog Cat Homeopathic Remedy 
*Natural Pet Incontinence:*
_Active Ingredients_
Thyroidinum 12x
Glandula Suprarenalis 6x
Alumina 12x
Calcarea Carbonica 12x
Cantharis 12x
Causticum 12x
Hypothalmus 6x
Gelsemium Sempervirens 12x
Equisitum Hyemale 6x
Pulsatilla 12x
Pituitary 6x
Folliculinum 6x, 30x
Sepia 12x
Sabal serrulata 3x
Thuja Occidentalis 12x
*Symplex M *By Standard Process: 

Active Ingredients: "Contains Protomorphogen™ Extracts That Support the Orchic,Adrenal, Pituitary, and Thyroid Gland. Promotes healthy functioning of the adrenal and thyroid, enhances endocrine performance and maintains a healthy functional relationship between these important organs and glands."
Good Luck.....he sounds like an awesome dog and deserves the repect you are giving him after saving lives for so many years!.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> “When the dog relaxes, so does the sphincter muscle of the bladder, which controls urination itself. This is the same muscle in humans used to stop urination mid-stream. When this muscle relaxes too much, urine is then allowed to leak out of the bladder. Some affected dogs can dribble urine while awake and walking around. *Male dogs can develop urinary incontinence following neutering,* as the testicles are removed, thus removing the source of testosterone in the system. “
> Here are two natural alternatives:
> 
> Only Natural Pet Incontinence Dog Cat Homeopathic Remedy
> ...



Seriously? Neutering can make it worse? Assuming he doesn't already have this problem, of course. I'm so confused. I just don't know which way to go with this. We can't spend a fortune, so we're trying to find the best option. 

For you guys with dogs with prostate issues, did your dogs dribble urine? Krok does when walking, standing.....sleeping. I am assuming it is urine.....I read that with BPH in dogs, there is discharge from the penis, but I'm assuming I could tell the difference between this and urine? 

Also.......Krok's last 3 meals, he hasn't finished. So something is affecting his appetite, too. Could this be associated with prostate issues? I'm assuming it should not be part of normal old dog urinary incontinence?

Thanks for all of your advice and help.

Dee


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I just googled "dribbling urine in dogs with bph" lol. I read that dogs have trouble peeing, but then dribble when relaxed. This is exactly what he does. You take him out and he will try to pee multiple times, but almost nothing comes out. But then he walks back inside, dripping here and there. I have to clean his crate every morning b/c there is pee from all night of dribbling.

Also, he has always had pooping issues. Has always strained. We at first, chalked it up to a new environment. Then to being on a leash when he was used to a fence. Then we got a fence. Still the same issue. Small poop and not that much. My cavalier king charles can outpoop him. 

I'm no vet.....but if you add all that up......it seems to me we really may be dealing with more than just run of the mill incontinence. Just hoping it's only bph, and not cancer.

I'm open to more opinions. And thanks!


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

I say neuter and it should get better. My friend had a boxer who he refused to neuter. The dog started leaking around 8 yrs. and it got worse until his prostate actually abcessed and he ended up with blood poisoning. He was then neutered and never dribbled again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Smokey began dribbling while relaxing after undergoing invasive surgery for an undescended testical. He doesn't strain when he pees and doesn't walk around dribbling; only dribbles when he's relaxing or sleeping...

:c


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

mamma6 said:


> So I just googled "dribbling urine in dogs with bph" lol. I read that dogs have trouble peeing, but then dribble when relaxed. This is exactly what he does. You take him out and he will try to pee multiple times, but almost nothing comes out. But then he walks back inside, dripping here and there. I have to clean his crate every morning b/c there is pee from all night of dribbling.
> 
> Also, he has always had pooping issues. Has always strained. We at first, chalked it up to a new environment. Then to being on a leash when he was used to a fence. Then we got a fence. Still the same issue. Small poop and not that much. My cavalier king charles can outpoop him.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need another opinion, this sounds classic for enlarged prostate. Also, I have never seen neutering cause incontinence in a male dog, it may exist but I've sure never seen it, and I see many many neutered males everyday. Not a reason not to neuter. If neutering doesn't work then do not just give up without trying PPA (Proin, which is what sunflowers mentioned) or Imipramine. These can work well for incontinence and not expensive.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

yougavet,

Thank you so much. You have made me feel much better about our decision. Praying it works!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did the vet also test his urine to rule out diabetes?
Did the vet "check" his prostrate gland to see if it was enlarged?
"A veterinarian can gauge the size, position and firmness of the prostrate gland and also check for signs of pain and inflammation by inserting a gloved finger into the rectum."
"Early signs of prostrate disorders usually include straining to urinate or have a bowel movement, because the enlarged prostate can squeeze the urethra or push up on the rectum. Dogs often urinate frequently, passing only a small amount each time. An enlarged prostate can also put pressure on nerves in the pelvis, leading to pain or weakness in the rear legs. Other possible signs in prostatitis include fever, sluggishness and poor appetite."


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the proin does help with the urinary incontinence...my Kougar was on it for probably 8 months before I lost him...he also had prostrate problems and was neutered around 9 years old...

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to add, you adopted a senior, and the medical bills can quickly rack up. 

If it gets financially overwhelming, I urge you to check with this board, if your husband insists you put him down. Someone here will more than likely help place him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO instead of going off and having surgery, why not get the vet to attempt to diagnose the problem first ... a prostate exam is a fairly simple procedure, blood work can eliminate or determine several conditions where leaking urine may be involved, and an x-ray can often give you a clue if there's a problem causing your dog to leak urine. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

He didn't check his prostate at the last visit.....we were going on UTI, b/c the urinalysis was "inconclusive." So tried antibiotics first.

He will check his prostate tomorrow, but it's almost certainly a moot point, b/c at nine years old, it's most likely enlarged anyway. 

It was the vet's opinion that it's most likely his prostate (based on his history and current symptoms) and throwing money at a lot of other tests would be better spent right now on neutering. So that's what we're going with for now. If that doesn't work, we'll try a urinary incontinence med. 

I don't want to put him down......we just got him not that long ago and I don't want to lose him. If it gets to the point where we just cannot afford medical bills anymore, I will post on here or try to find someone who can. Thank you for reminding me of that option! We want to do right by him......but realistically cannot afford thousands of dollars, much as I'd love to.

He didn't eat again tonight......I hope we can help him. He just doesn't seem so happy at the moment. Last night, he just walked over to me, laid down and put his head in my lap. About made me cry. I want him better. Believe me, we'll do what we can for him.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Male dogs do not just get UTIs like females, just like human men. If they do there is SOMETHING else wrong too. They can, however, get infections in their prostate.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> the proin does help with the urinary incontinence...my Kougar was on it for probably 8 months before I lost him...he also had prostrate problems and was neutered around 9 years old...
> 
> Lee


And it wasn't the end of the world when you neutered him i bet!  For heavens sake some people act like its the worst Thing in the world, I am all for keeping some dogs intact in certain circumstances but this is not one of them. It's a 5-10 minute procedure, it's not like I'm suggesting she remove a leg or something. There are millions of spayed and neutered dogs all over this country who live long healthy lives, I have one of them right now-almost 17 years old, wasn't sick not a day until just last few months, yet still going strong. He goes on 1-2 hour hikes and walks with me and is still healthier than many people's dogs who are 10-11 years old. Go get a 20 second prostate exam and have him neutered when they confirm its enlarged. By all means do whatever is needed to make sure he's healthy for anesthesia, but It's ridiculous to spend $500 on a work up when the most obvious and common thing hasn't been checked or fixed yet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My old 11 y.o. guy started leaking recently. All the tests suggest it's just old age catching up with him. He's neutered, but whether it is connected is anyone's guess...he's 11, so this is just the age parts start wearing out. Honestly, being neutered isn't something I would hesitate over because of a chance there _might _be a _slightly higher _chance of a pretty minor, treatable issue with leakage very late in life that might happen anyway! 

The leakage was happening when he stood up after a nap, and he had no idea it was happening. We figured out that he just had a full bladder, and needed to go out and pee but hadn't had time to get out there yet. 

I urge him to go out a little more regularly now--kind of like a puppy--since he can't hold it like he used to. We also started him on PPA/Proin. The problem's gone away. Also, it's a pretty reasonable RX to keep him on daily. If your vet will let you fill it at an online pharmacy and order 90 days worth at a time, it might save you some money--here's an example of online pricing: https://www.kvsupply.com/search/&do=s&type=P&terms=proin

Also, you can get him a little male "no-leak wrap" (cloth "pants") and put a "Poise"-type pad in it to catch any dribbles. Here's an example: Dog Incontinence and Accidents: Male No-Leak Wraps at Drs. Foster and Smith . If you sew, you might be able to make one yourself.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Magwart said:


> My old 11 y.o. guy started leaking recently. All the tests suggest it's just old age catching up with him. He's neutered, but whether it is connected is anyone's guess...he's 11, so this is just the age parts start wearing out. Honestly, being neutered isn't something I would hesitate over because of a chance there _might _be a _slightly higher _chance of a pretty minor, treatable issue with leakage very late in life that might happen anyway!
> 
> The leakage was happening when he stood up after a nap, and he had no idea it was happening. We figured out that he just had a full bladder, and needed to go out and pee but hadn't had time to get out there yet.



Thanks! Krok doesn't just leak sometimes......it's pretty much all the time. And he has trouble peeing when we do take him out. So it's not just that he can't hold it. He had dribbled all over the vet's white floor today so I could really see the color......some of the drops were very dark orange/red, which could be blood. Regular old age incontinence wouldn't cause that, would it?

Anyway, he's out of surgery and still sleeping.......will pick him up tonight. FX that this helps him.

Also, the vet said his testicles were very swollen......no idea what that might mean. Any help with that one? I"m checking Dr. Google right now. : )


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

So Krok had surgery.......is home and doing good. He hates the cone.....what a pain in the *** that thing is. 

Anyway......anyone who has had this issue. How long did it take before you saw improvement. I know it has to take some time.......it's the testosterone that is shut off now and it won't be instand. But.....wow, today he is leaking more than he was. Hope it's due to the relaxation effect of all the drugs.

Vet said maybe some improvement in a week.....prostate should shrink 50 percent by then.

Anyone have a dog go through this......and how long did it take them to get better? 

Dee


----------

